# How do you calculate EO percent?



## nappint (Jun 26, 2008)

Newbie here :lol

I was looking at EO suppliers and on most of the EO descriptions there is a note not to exceed 3% - so my question is: Do you calculate the 3% on the total weight of the batch or on something else like the oils :/

I know, probably a stupid question...

Thank You!


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

If you're talking soap I go by the total weight of oils.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

And in all honesty they lie. They want you to think there scent is better than someone elses, stronger etc. I would go by manufacturers information on the highend to use. I would also get a really basic book on herbs so you can know that this scent or this herb shouldn't be used by pregnant woment or those with high blood pressure or those with asthma triggers.

Most scenting, FO or EO is trail and error, even when you change suppliers of them. If I used as much EO as I did when I used to buy EO from a major supplier, with Lillian's or NDA's I would OD my customers. Most scent out there is cut. Vicki


----------



## La Oberhasli (Aug 1, 2008)

I don't know if you ever figured it out or not, but I'll go ahead and share my method which is quite simple. I use 1oz EO ppo (per pound oil). You can add more or less depending on your preferance.


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2008)

In my opinion that is waaaayyy too much EO! I only use Lillian's EO's and if I used that much I would OD my customers (like Vicki said).

You rarely need that much of any EO or FO. If you are soaping at that high of a rate you are not using quality oils.

Sara


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2008)

:yeahthat I agree with Sara! 

EO's can be strong and many have medicinal qualities that you need to be aware of, .4oz/ppo is a good rule of thumb.

Christy


----------



## nappint (Jun 26, 2008)

Thank you for all your replies. My EO's arrived yesterday so I will be playing with them tonight - I'll keep this thread in mind and see what works best!

Thanks again!


----------

